# More strange WiFi issues...



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I've searched and only found mentionings of this on some HTC handsets and it is bugging the hell out of me.

I plugged in my VZW GS3 for its nightly charge on Friday, went to sleep and woke up around 7 hours later to find that WiFi had been turned on and I was now connected to my home access point. This has happened nightly since. I woke up today, same thing. What the hell is enabling WiFi at night?

Thanks for the help!

*edit:* I found some info about the Sprint version having an "Automatically Connect" option that the Verizon version does not.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

It happened twice last night. The first time just after midnight, phone wasn't plugged in. Took it off WiFi, woke up, WiFi was back on.

edit: Well dammit! I figured out that TiBackup is doing this and it makes no sense. Every time I run my nightly batch backup, WiFi turns itself on...


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> It happened twice last night. The first time just after midnight, phone wasn't plugged in. Took it off WiFi, woke up, WiFi was back on.
> 
> edit: Well dammit! I figured out that TiBackup is doing this and it makes no sense. Every time I run my nightly batch backup, WiFi turns itself on...


Is it syncing with Dropbox or Google Drive to store those backups?


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Is it syncing with Dropbox or Google Drive to store those backups?


I am not syncing with anything in TiBackup. I do have Titanium Media Sync but it doesn't do anything unless I have my phone plugged in. I can reproduce this by going to Schedules and running the "Redo backups for modified data" in TiBackup. It happens every time.


----------

